# chromed brass problems?



## savarin (Jan 3, 2019)

I really need to start melting some brass.
A lot of my scrap is chromed plumbing bits.
Will the chrome fall to the bottom of the crucible, alloy in or float as dross?


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 3, 2019)

I believe that the brass will be slightly more dense than the chrome.  I would skim the chrome off as soon as the brass melts out to minimize any dissolving into the brass.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 3, 2019)

In my limited experience it floats.  I only had a very small percentage of my total melt.


----------



## rwm (Jan 3, 2019)

The chrome floats and combines with the dross. Just skim it off before pouring. It should not be a problem. Post pics!
Robert


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 3, 2019)

Was it you who stole all of the plumbing fixtures in my house over the holidays?


----------



## savarin (Jan 3, 2019)

Damn, I didnt think anyone saw me.


----------



## cathead (Jan 4, 2019)

Heating chromium has the potential to generate chromium in the hexavalent state, a very toxic substance.  Wikipedia has
some good information on Chromium6 (hexavalent chromium).  I have no idea what chemistry might be involved with heating
brass and chromium but I do know that under the right conditions, chromium can do serious damage to the body. 

I would tend to err on the careful side with a mix of copper, zinc, and chromium heated to 1800F and at a very minimum
would do this outside and stay upwind of the crucible and better yet not use the chrome plated brass.


----------



## savarin (Jan 4, 2019)

I always set up my casting so I can stay upwind at all times just in case.But thanks for the warning.


----------



## rwm (Jan 4, 2019)

When working with brass I always have a fan running from the side so I have a constant breeze over the furnace and pouring area. That avoids zinc fume fever. Not had it yet!
Robert


----------

